# FS: 125 gallon/stand with tropheus. reduced to $500



## atc (Jan 11, 2012)

FS: 125 gallon(6ft) w/pine stand, Aqueon LED light, 3 x AC 110 and various supplies (food, buffers, etc)
Bembas(breeding): approx 20+ Adults/Juvies.
Duboisi(breeding):approx 17+ Adults/Juvies

I will try and sell as complete system first. Not really in a rush to sell. Serious enquiries only.Must have your own movers. I can send a video by text if you like (not sure how to upload)

Thanks for looking


----------



## atc (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump.........


----------



## Bane (Jul 13, 2013)

Beauty 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2017)

Would you consider selling the stand separately?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## atc (Jan 11, 2012)

If someone buys the fish and tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2017)

I know a guy looking for tropheus if you'll sell them separately 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2017)

Said he'll take the duboisi for 150

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Said he'll take the duboisi for 150
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


I'll take the Bembas for the same and one of the AC110s if you decide to sell everything separately


----------



## atc (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent pm......


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

i send you a text


----------



## atc (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Said he'll take the duboisi for 150
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


He backed out, up for sale again...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2017)

Said he'll take 8 bembas and 8 duboisi for 150 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## atc (Jan 11, 2012)

So either all the Duboisi or all the Bembas or all the fish. No partial buys unless deal is worked out among the buyers


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll buy all trophs


----------



## atc (Jan 11, 2012)

fish pending


----------



## atc (Jan 11, 2012)

Backed out.... up for sale


----------



## atc (Jan 11, 2012)

..........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2017)

I'll pay 150 for the stand. 200 if you can deliver.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## atc (Jan 11, 2012)

complete system reduced to $500


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

If you find someone interested in only the equipment, my offer still stands on the livestock.


----------



## atc (Jan 11, 2012)

bump..........


----------

